

Tycho Brahe, Astronomical Instruments (1598) - Petiver
http://bildgeist.com/tycho-brahe-astronomical-instruments/

======
Petiver
Brahe, incidentally, was born on this day in 1546:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tycho_Brahe](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tycho_Brahe)

